
You say Lwów, I say Lviv (2010) - Tomte
http://www.economist.com/node/15810902
======
jmnicolas
> There is a whiff of pyjamas-at-noon, and of people who check their emails in
> the small hours. Time to get a life?

Well nowadays in Ukraine the pyjamas are camouflaged and the 'wrong' opinion
may get you disappeared.

I don't think it's wise to dismiss ethnic resentment : when the country is
prosperous everything is fine apart from some trolls on the web but when hard
times come by, resentment resurfaces and people starts to die.

WW2 Germany, Yugoslavia in the 90s and now the Ukraine, it seems we Europeans
don't live well together (or some third players push our buttons to create
havoc in Europe but that's another debate).

Given these precedents I'm not optimistic for the future of the incoming
migrants in Europe.

